# Dart Frog Shipment - are you interested?



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I was positive I put up information / ad for this - but I cant find it so Im posting this - which could be again  

I am shipping some frogs with a friend from Understory Enterprises in Ontario to Vancouver airport on August 30, 2013. The list of frogs available from this company is below. If anyone is interested in getting in on the order with us - it reduces shipping cost. One more person would bring shipping costs for each of us to $50. If you are interested please PM me and I will send you all the information you need. Its an easy process now that I have done it a few times. We will pick up the frogs from Vancouver airport and arrange a place to meet up with you. 

The list is below of what is available. Thx!

PS. I also have another shipment scheduled for late November if that works better for anyone. 

Gwynneth




D. auratus – Costa Rican –CRARC locality -$60 each - limited numbers
for September



R. ventrimaculata – rodyll - $65 - NEW SALE PRICE!! 3/$150

R. amazonica (ventrimaculata ) - iquitos - $70

R. amazonica (ventrimaculata) arena blanca $195

R. amazonica (ventrimaculata ) – blackwater – $115 – 4 only



R. imitator – varadero - $125 –limited numbers ready for October

R. imitator – chazuta -$100

R. imitator – tarapoto - $100 – limited numbers



R. variabilis – southern $175

R. variabilis – highland- $85



R. reticulata - $125 – ready late Fall

R. reticulata – striped - $175 – ready for September



R. fantastica – lowlands - $135

R. fantastica –caynarachi - $135

NEW !! R. fantastica – white banded - $185



A. pepperi – orange – $115 - limited number



A. bassleri – blue/chrome green - $175 – very limited numbers



NEW!! – R. vanzolinii - $135 – limited numbers for October



R. flavovittata - $175

R. lamasi – green $135





R. benedicta – Pampa Hermosa - $185 –SUMMER SALE PRICE(valid until 09/02)!!!



D. tinctorius – citronella - $90 –very limited numbers for Sept.

D. tinctorius – azureus - $65 - very limited numbers for Sept

D. tinctorius – powder blue - $65 - ready late August

D. tinctorius – lorenzo - $125 – very limited numbers



A. altamazonica – sisa - $55

A. altamazonica –abiseo- $65 – limited numbers late August

A. hahneli – Iquitos - $60


M. aurantiaca - $65 limited numbers

M. betsileo - $30


Dendrobates truncatus – NEW REDUCED SALE PRICE!!!- $45 each

Hyalinobatrachium valerioi - $175 – limited numbers - 50% of the sale
price will be donated to the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center


Cruziohyla calcarifer - $250 –NEW PRICE - Limited numbers - 50% of
the sale price will be donated to the Costa Rican Amphibian Research
Center


Gastrotheca riobambae – Andean Marsupial frog - $ 40 each

5 or more $30 each - 10 or more $25 each NEW REDUCED SALE PRICE!!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am interested definitely


Sent from NASA


----------

